# LED lights going out



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

I got some LED lights going out, anyone know of the correct voltage, color and brightness to replace the LEDs in the Window switches? also have lights going out in the Headlight switches... 

i want to try to match it as close as i can. the ones i've tried so far are all way off... i guess i'm too picky


----------

